# Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials! - 2009



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials! - 2009
*​ 
It's tutorial season again on Heresy. Last year we ran this with amazing success, gaining somewhere in the region of 50 excellent new tutorials to engage and stimulate our member creativity.

This time around, to give an incentive and help get the creative juices flowing we're offering 6 months subscription to every member that submits 2 articles we go on to publish. (previously it was three articles for a year)

This is a great chance for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site and help out their fellow gamers.

All you need to do is write up two articles dedicated to any aspect of the hobby and post them in the relevant tutorial forum. If you're unsure on a topic have a read through the tutorial requests area for inspiration. The mod team will have a read through, check them for quality and publish them to the site. 

If you submit a piece be patient, we will check through it and get back to you within a week if it requires any modification. If it simply isn't up to the standard we're looking for we'll tell you.

Once you have two new ones you get a subscriber account and all the cool features associated with it:-
A custom Title
Access to the private Endgame forums
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages)
A larger avatar (150 x 150px)
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px)
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username
YouTube! Video Avatars
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.
We'll also block all the google adverts.
Pretty cool for sharing a few tips eh?

As a further incentive, the top tutorial as voted for by the staff will receive a *£15 *Wayland Games digital gift voucher.

 ​

*Entrants so far.*
Paint Strip Miniatures - UK Guide (Dettol) by demize2010
Hot Wire Foam Cutter Stencil/Tutorial by dradcliffe09
3d Space Hulk Sections by dradcliffe09
Cheaper Alternatives to Your Tools by demize2010
Space Marine Greave Plates by Beork




Congratulations to the following who each receive a 6 month supporter account.

dradcliffe09
demize2010


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I missed this last time round. I better get thinking of things to share lol


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Doh! wish I would have thought of taking pictures during the build of the *Thunder Cannon*


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Does it count if I recently submitted a tutorial?
Edit: Another question - If I submit 4 tutorials, do I get 1 year subscription?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Im sorted already then, can i post two very similiar tutorials? 1) First scratch built model, 2) greenstuff work on conversions


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Does it count if I recently submitted a tutorial?


Unfortunately no. Accepting your submitted tutorial will set a difficult to follow precedent. 



> can i post two very similiar tutorials? 1) First scratch built model, 2) greenstuff work on conversions


Sure, as long as they guide the reader to an alternative end. Carbon copies obviously aren't acceptable.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so in. Tutes up soon.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated with entrants.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Right then, an insentive for me to post my Tut's!


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

Uhh Im so on too.

I know what I am doing tomorrow


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

2 new tutorials have been added. 

Congratulations to demize2010.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jez,
I submitted a tutorial the other day but its not showwing in the thread? is that cos your keeping them out of circulation whilst you have a look at them?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I do them in bulk to make updating the index threads and awarding accounts easier.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet thanks matey.:grin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Already a supporter here, but I just submitted an old-school Plague Marine tutorial for the hell of it :mrgreen:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

How long have we got left for this?
If I submit 4 tutorials will I get a years subscription?
I've got 2 tutorials which are almost complete but I wanted to know how long I've got left.
One last question, How did Demize2010 get the supportership? I looked on the second tutorial and it was by Decimus, not Demize2010. Demize2010 has only ever had one post as well. I'm confused on this one?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

iv just posted one but can i still be counted


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I've posted 2 ages ago. The second one just hasn't been accepted yet.


----------

